# Rotting dead whale washes up in Canadian town



## Road Guy (May 2, 2014)

http://www.theguardian.com/environment/video/2014/apr/30/rotting-dead-whale-verge-exploding-canada-video

A dead blue whale washed into the Trout river in Newfoundland, Canada, is expanding and causing a stench as it slowly rots. Locals are concerned the 25-metre mammal may explode, as can happen when their carcasses are left to decay. The whale is likely to be one of a group that died several weeks ago in heavy ice

I saw an updated report that says now it may not explode.. if it does I imagine that would make a terrible mess! There she Blows!!!!


----------



## Master slacker (May 2, 2014)

I was about to post an exploding whale gif... but thought it'd be... tasteless...


----------



## snickerd3 (May 2, 2014)

why is it still there and not removed for disposal


----------



## goodal (May 2, 2014)

geroooosssss!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 2, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> why is it still there and not removed for disposal


Whale carcasses are very expensive to remove. Most cities don't have the budget to deal with it because it happens so rarely.


----------



## Master slacker (May 2, 2014)

Bring in the zoo's polar bears. Binga bada boom!


----------



## Road Guy (May 2, 2014)

I would think a tug boat could haul it out to see and tie it to something and just let the fishes chew on it for a while.. that would be pretty cheap..


----------



## blybrook PE (May 2, 2014)

Just a whale of a good time...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 2, 2014)

^^^ Assuming it stays in one piece as you try to get it off of the beach. Usually by the time it reaches the beach the body is already well into decomp and there isn't really anything "solid" to hook onto. If you wrapped a rope around the tail to pull from, you could very easily de-bone it...


----------



## matt267 PE (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Supe (May 2, 2014)

RIP, Rosie Odonnell.


----------



## Lumber Jim (May 3, 2014)

Is that sheriff in the blow hole?

Bleeeeeah!!


----------



## Master slacker (May 13, 2014)

BAM!

http://jalopnik.com/towing-a-dead-whale-does-not-go-as-planned-1575396770


----------



## Supe (May 13, 2014)

While I can't see that video here at work, just the one image of them with a single tow rope hooked around the tail is enough to figure out EXACTLY what happened, in what was surely a "hold my beer" kind of moment.


----------



## Road Guy (May 13, 2014)

My plan was going to involve a steel reinforced canvas netting system like we used to use for sling loading HMMV's back in the day


----------



## Supe (May 13, 2014)

My plan involves a large trebuchet.


----------



## goodal (May 13, 2014)

Well, that didn't go as planned...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 13, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> BAM!
> 
> http://jalopnik.com/towing-a-dead-whale-does-not-go-as-planned-1575396770








Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ Assuming it stays in one piece as you try to get it off of the beach. Usually by the time it reaches the beach the body is already well into decomp and there isn't really anything "solid" to hook onto. If you wrapped a rope around the tail to pull from, you could very easily de-bone it...


Did I call it? Not entirely a de-boning, but the overall concept was correct.


----------



## Master slacker (May 13, 2014)

I was hoping for an explosion out the tail end along with the deboning.


----------

